# Review - Fireball Talon Wheel Coating



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

What is it?

Fireball Korea Talon Coating for wheels is a nano ceramic glass coating which is superhydrophobic. The coating once applied will last upwards of 9 months on your wheels making them extremely easy to keep clean.

Fireball Talon can offer protection of up to 1 year from a single application when combines with Ultimate Wax Coating maintenance.

Application

Application is relatively straight forward. The full decon of the wheels was done, then by using a Suede applicator apply a few drops to the applicator and then apply to the wheel as required. Left it to cure for a minute as it was a cooler day before buffing off with a microfibre. Left it to fully cure for a further 24 hours before exposing it to the elements.

Results














































Will be reporting back on durability in the future.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks great mate, but still can't see this outlasting C5, especially if you have to top it with a wax coating. 

Gonz.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

What's the price ?


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Hufty said:


> What's the price ?


Cannot comment on price as it is only available for professional use at the moment. You can purchase via clean and shiny, but no price given as such.


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> That looks great mate, but still can't see this outlasting C5, especially if you have to top it with a wax coating.
> 
> Gonz.


Thanks, will see how long it holds up for. The wax coating is more like Carpro Reload.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Always good to see new products, although (and forgive the stupid question), if it needs regular topping what extra does it offer over existing products


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Taxboy said:


> Always good to see new products, although (and forgive the stupid question), if it needs regular topping what extra does it offer over existing products


I'm sure it will hold up well without topping up, but will see in due course!


----------



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

Slabs said:


> What is it?
> 
> Fireball Korea Talon Coating for wheels is a nano ceramic glass coating which is superhydrophobic. The coating once applied will last upwards of 9 months on your wheels making them extremely easy to keep clean.
> 
> ...


Hello there, what about the durability? How long did it last?


----------

